# Puzzle Blanket



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://stixyarn.com/tangled/files/2012/09/puzzleBlanket.pdf


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that puzzle blanket is too cute. I want one for myself.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this blanket! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Very interesting baby blanket. Might have to try it! Thanks for posting another great pattern.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

now that is a nice blanket.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Very unique design! Thanks for the link.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

another terrific pattern! thanks for the post!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Unusual and unique Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so clever and adorable!!


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

love it


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What an awesome blanket. You always find such great patterns. I'll never catch up with everything on my "Have to Make This" list.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

How clever! Thanks for posting...


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

A puzzle piece is the symbol for autism, and having both a grandson and a nephew with autism, I love anything I can find to sho my support for this group. I will definately be trying my hand at this blanket. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, this is wonderful!
A 'must knit' and even in a larger size (more puzzle pieces)
Thank you!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

That is cute... would be cute as a stash buster project too!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

thanks very much for the link, have put this on my to do list.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual you have hit a home run with this pattern find!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Deb--I love the patterns from Tangled--I made 3 Groovyghans but added a 10" ripple edging--two in the colors shown and two in gradations of black and brown to white. Love the creativity found on this site!!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Wish I had seen this last week. I'm completing a Mitered/Domino blanket now. Yours is a little more challenging! Maybe next one.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

A very nice blanket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

nanapam2355 said:


> A puzzle piece is the symbol for autism, and having both a grandson and a nephew with autism, I love anything I can find to sho my support for this group. I will definately be trying my hand at this blanket. Thank you so much for sharing.


I did not know about the puzzle piece being a symbol. Thank you nanapam for sharing this.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

that is different and can easily use up stash. I like it


----------



## gillyb18a (May 21, 2012)

When you think there arent any new patterns around for blankets up pops another one. This is really beautiful, cant wait to make it for my granddaughter. Thankyou so much for the link. Gillian(gillyb18a)


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

love the blanket can see it in some bright colours


----------



## sparrowt777 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love puzzles. Thank you for the link. )) Would love to adapt it so it can be used for adults as well as kids and babies.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is what I like. A challenge to knit. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Wow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

This would be a great gift for my mom, who loves to do jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

What fun! I think it would look great on a twin sized bed, too.


----------

